# What is this stuff?



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey everyone, just wanted to see if anyone knows what this stuff is growing in my Black Saul tank:

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Slime mold! There are so many threads on this stuff, someone actually asked the same question as you just the other day. The common slime mold varieties are harmless and I have never heard of a frog fatality from the organism. These are actually very cool and I love it when they pop up!

John


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Slime mold due to lack of ventilation.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

If you get a decent population of springtails established in the viv, they can keep it in check.


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Awesome! Slime mold is a very normal occurrence. Especially in newly setup vivariums. As others have stated, springtails will chow down at this stuff and keep it at bay. It will go away, or become less common. Just let it run it's coarse. It feeds on microorganisms that live on decaying organic plant matter. They are actually beneficial, as they help with the decomposition process of dead vegetation. Take it as a sign that things are moving ahead quit normally within your humid habitat.

-Drew


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome, thank you for the replies everyone. I've seen this before in my amazonica tank, but I never really knew what it was, and all of the sudden half of my black saul tank was covered in it! So it's good to know that my tank is doing well. And yes, I do have springtails as well as several varieties of isopods in there. They're probably going to town on it as we speak.
Thanks again everyone!


----------

